# CBT book or ebook recommendation?



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

currently going to CBT twice a month but i am interested in CBT books anyone recommend any good ones?


----------



## Alessandra Johnson (Aug 7, 2015)

Overcoming social anxiety and shyness by Gillian Butler is really good


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

The Shyness and Social Anxiety Workbook along with the mindfulness workbook for social anxiety and shyness


----------



## FrostLily (Feb 20, 2015)

Cognitive Behavioural Therapy For Dummies is excellent, also there is a more portable CBT Journal for Dummies.Also very good.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Feeling Good by David Burns
The Charisma Myth by Olivia Fox Cabane
Six Pillars of Self Esteem by Nathaniel Branden

These aren't specific CBT books, but lot of the material is based on CBT techniques
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=adbl_dp...d-author=Olivia Fox Cabane&search-alias=books


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

There are many "flavors". You probably have to look around a bit and choose the one that fits your situation.


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Alessandra Johnson said:


> Overcoming social anxiety and shyness by Gillian Butler is really good


I second this. Made a lot of progress after reading this book.


----------



## Jason Keener (Nov 29, 2013)

I would look into the book and audio program put out by Dr. Thomas Richards of the Social Anxiety Institute in Arizona. That was probably the best program I've seen, and I've seen a lot of them. lol.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll second a couple suggestions that I use and am currently using:

Feeling Good by David Burns (this is very CBT based)
The Anxiety & Phobia Workbook by Bourne


----------

